# NOLA- Things not to Miss



## Sugarcubesea

I’m headed to QH in January and taking my sister in law with me. There will be 4 of us and I would love some ideas of places to not miss and do.  We are going to go to the WWII museum on one of the days.  We arrive late Friday night, so that leaves us Saturday through the following Thursday night to fill up. 

Thanks for any and all help


----------



## jackio

We loved the zoo when we went.


----------



## slip

If your into this sort of thing, take a ghost tour. It was fun walking around hearing the stories of some of the old houses. We also stopped into some of the Vodoo shops all over.

Enjoy some of the best seafood in the country. I never ate so many oysters in my life. They are fantastic there but you have to like oysters.


----------



## geist1223

Music on Frenchmen Street.


----------



## chapjim

1.  Take a ride on the Riverboat Natchez. Skip the meal; it's not very good.
2.  Take one of the city tours.  It will take you to places that would be hard for you to get to yourself -- specifically the Ninth Ward, hardest hit by Katrina, and the levees that were topped.
3.  Preservation Hall.  Tickets were $12 last time we went but you could sit through three shows (8, 9, and 10).  That may have changed.
4.  Browse the antique stores on Royal Street.  Say "Hi" to Maggie in Kiel's.  She is a wonderful lady.
5.  Then, browse the antique shops on Magazine Street.  Get a day pass for the bus and ride for a couple of blocks, then walk back along the shops.  Repeat.  Magazine Street is infinitely more affordable than Royal Street.
6.  Go to one of the 10 AM demonstrations at The New Orleans School of Cooking.
7.  Gymnasts/acrobats across Decatur from Jackson Square.
8.  Mementos at the French Market or shops along Decatur.

There!  Your week is FULL!


----------



## DrQ

If you want to rest a bit, take a look at the city from the streetcars.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> We loved the zoo when we went.



Thanks. I did not know there was a zoo.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

slip said:


> If your into this sort of thing, take a ghost tour. It was fun walking around hearing the stories of some of the old houses. We also stopped into some of the Vodoo shops all over.
> 
> Enjoy some of the best seafood in the country. I never ate so many oysters in my life. They are fantastic there but you have to like oysters.



I did the walking ghost tour with my cousins when we went to NOLA 2 years ago.  2 of the 4 of this group have issues walking. One out of the 2 is obese and just walking short distances tires him out and the other person just doesn’t like to walk long distance (more then a short block)

I wonder if they have a bus ghost tour. Thanks for the suggestion love it


----------



## Sugarcubesea

geist1223 said:


> Music on Frenchmen Street.



Are these street musicians?  I love this idea. Thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> 1.  Take a ride on the Riverboat Natchez. Skip the meal; it's not very good.
> 2.  Take one of the city tours.  It will take you to places that would be hard for you to get to yourself -- specifically the Ninth Ward, hardest hit by Katrina, and the levees that were topped.
> 3.  Preservation Hall.  Tickets were $12 last time we went but you could sit through three shows (8, 9, and 10).  That may have changed.
> 4.  Browse the antique stores on Royal Street.  Say "Hi" to Maggie in Kiel's.  She is a wonderful lady.
> 5.  Then, browse the antique shops on Magazine Street.  Get a day pass for the bus and ride for a couple of blocks, then walk back along the shops.  Repeat.  Magazine Street is infinitely more affordable than Royal Street.
> 6.  Go to one of the 10 AM demonstrations at The New Orleans School of Cooking.
> 7.  Gymnasts/acrobats across Decatur from Jackson Square.
> 8.  Mementos at the French Market or shops along Decatur.
> 
> There!  Your week is FULL!



As always you are always so helpful in all things NOLA. Thanks


----------



## DaveNV

Watching this thread. We’ll be in NOLA in May.

Dave


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> Are these street musicians?  I love this idea. Thanks



Nope.  These are night clubs.  Look for street musicians on Royal Street during the day but you could run into a group just about anytime.

A couple of years ago, my wife and I were headed back to Quarter House from dinner someplace down toward the French Market.  On one of the street corners on Decatur, there's a bunch of maybe 35-40 people, ages from late-teens to well over 50.  They all have instruments, brass and reeds.  They've got a cart with the bass drum on the top shelf and the beer on the bottom shelf.  So, maybe half of them are playing, "Bill Bailey, Won't You Please Come Home," or "Down By The Riverside," or "Somebody Else Is Taking My Place."  The rest are drinking beer.  After a song or two, they swap activities.  After a half dozen songs or so, they push the cart up toward Bourbon Street a block or two and start playing again.

There may be other places in the country where that happens regularly but I don't know where.  This is when you know what it means to miss New Orleans.


----------



## geist1223

Sugarcubesea said:


> Are these street musicians?  I love this idea. Thanks



There are street musicians all over the French Quarter. Usually quite a few in Jackson Square. Frenchmen Street has 4 to 6 places that play Jazz and Blues. This is where most of the locals go for music. Our favorite is The Spotted Cat. Only a few tables and chairs so get there early. No food only drinks. So they will let you bring food in. 

There is 1 timeshare on Frenchmen Street with open decks with chairs facing the street on the 2nd and 3rd floors. We stayed there a week in October.


----------



## jackio

The last time we were in NOLA we got a Groupon for Taste of N'Awlins.  It was a walking tour that took you to 4 local spots to taste the local cuisine. The tour guide told the group all about the local history and it was very interesting.


----------



## DaveNV

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks. I did not know there was a zoo.



I don't know if it can still be done, but back in the 80s when I was in New Orleans, I rode the Natchez riverboat up river, and got off at the Audubon Zoo.  (It's a very nice zoo.)  I spent several hours checking out the zoo, then caught the riverboat back to town.  It was nice way to combine things.

Dave


----------



## Bailey#1

Here is a web site to the local "happening" newspaper http://www.offbeat.com/ I always use this.


----------



## PamMo

For a great start to an evening, go to Superior Seafood on the St Charles streetcar line for Happy Hour! We had a blast people watching there, and the oyster deal ($.50/each) cannot be beat! The 1/2 price mojitos and wine were an added bonus.
https://www.superiorseafoodnola.com/

The hop-on/hop-off bus was a good way to get an overview of the city. Check for deals on their website or with Groupon.
https://www.sightseeingpass.com/en/...MI7tKt48TK3wIVhSBpCh2LNAlqEAAYASAAEgI3fPD_BwE

We needed two days to go through the WWII museum. If you are a history buff, there is just too much to absorb in one day. And buy your tickets online!!! I got online and bought our tickets while we were standing in the VERY long line to get into the museum. It was a little embarrassing to step out of the line and walk right to the will-call booth to get in (I felt like I was line-skipping). I should have bought the tickets online before we got there, but didn't think it would be so busy in November! We didn't think _The Final Mission _multi-media experience was very good. (It is a sobering story of loss, though.)
https://ticketing.nationalww2museum.org/Webstore/shop/ViewItems.aspx?CG=Tickets&C=GA

We love to walk, so wandering around the Garden District was a delight! It was fun to see and explore the beautiful houses, Lafayette Cemetery #1, Commander's Palace, Magazine Street...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> The last time we were in NOLA we got a Groupon for Taste of N'Awlins.  It was a walking tour that took you to 4 local spots to taste the local cuisine. The tour guide told the group all about the local history and it was very interesting.



I’ve been looking on Groupon for some deals. Thanks for the endorsement as that was one I was looking at


----------



## Sandy VDH

The WWII museum is not to be missed.  It is fantastic.  It is laid out very well, is very interactive, and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## geist1223

If you are going to spend 2 days at the WWII Museum buy your second day when you buy your first day. It is a lot cheaper that way and you have I believe a week to use the second day. Don't miss the Tom Hanks Movie at the Museum.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Smithsonian Museums often have a free day and when we were in NOLA the free day included the WWII museum. It is generally in September, so check when the 2019 date is posted.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sandy VDH said:


> Smithsonian Museums often have a free day and when we were in NOLA the free day included the WWII museum. It is generally in September, so check when the 2019 date is posted.



Good to know. Thanks


----------



## clifffaith

DaveNW said:


> Watching this thread. We’ll be in NOLA in May.
> 
> Dave



If you are using Worldmark to stay at the Avenue Plaza, don't under any circumstances let anyone into your room. They are famous for their stealth WYNDHAM timeshare presentations.


----------



## DaveNV

clifffaith said:


> If you are using Worldmark to stay at the Avenue Plaza, don't under any circumstances let anyone into your room. They are famous for their stealth WYNDHAM timeshare presentations.



We are staying at the WM there.  But no worries.  I made the mistake of letting a guy come into the room for an "Owner's Update" once, years ago, at the Grand Desert in Las Vegas. I practically had to throw the guy out.  Never again. 

Dave


----------



## DrQ

clifffaith said:


> If you are using Worldmark to stay at the Avenue Plaza, don't under any circumstances let anyone into your room. They are famous for their stealth WYNDHAM timeshare presentations.


Wow!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

clifffaith said:


> If you are using Worldmark to stay at the Avenue Plaza, don't under any circumstances let anyone into your room. They are famous for their stealth WYNDHAM timeshare presentations.





DaveNW said:


> We are staying at the WM there.  But no worries.  I made the mistake of letting a guy come into the room for an "Owner's Update" once, years ago, at the Grand Desert in Las Vegas. I practically had to throw the guy out.  Never again.
> 
> Dave



WOW, so happy I don;t have to deal with that type of pressure at the QH


----------



## amycurl

The national parks in the city often have great, free programs, too—so be sure to check the schedule on their website.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

amycurl said:


> The national parks in the city often have great, free programs, too—so be sure to check the schedule on their website.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you, I had no idea that NOLA had National Parks in the City, I just checked out the 
New Orleans Jazz National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service) website and I'm hopeful that I can take that tour when I'm there in a few weeks...


----------



## VegasBella

My husband grew up in NOLA and routinely says things like, "People who come to New Orleans and only visit the Quarter didn't visit New Orleans." The French Quarter is fun and should not be missed, BUT it's very much designed for tourists and does not give an authentic NOLA experience. But then I know other NOLA natives who say things like, "I'm glad the tourists stay in in the Quarter so they don't invade our spaces."


----------



## amycurl

We're headed there in June to celebrate my in-laws' 50th wedding anniversary (their choice--it's where they met and where my spouse was born.) The last time I was in NO in June, the heat index was 120 degrees. I swore never again! But the things one does for family, LOL!


----------



## chapjim

geist1223 said:


> There are street musicians all over the French Quarter. Usually quite a few in Jackson Square. Frenchmen Street has 4 to 6 places that play Jazz and Blues. This is where most of the locals go for music. Our favorite is The Spotted Cat. Only a few tables and chairs so get there early. No food only drinks. So they will let you bring food in.
> 
> There is 1 timeshare on Frenchmen Street with open decks with chairs facing the street on the 2nd and 3rd floors. We stayed there a week in October.



Here is one of the more unusual combos I've seen in N.O.  They were in the plaza between Jackson Square and the Cathedral of St. Louis. 


 



The young man is playing a kora, a 17 string instrument from West Africa, mostly Senegal.  The group consists of kora, fiddle, alto sax, and drums.

The kora is in the first line of the lyrics of the Senegalese national anthem.  "Pincez tous vos koras, frappez les balafons."  More or less translated to, "Pluck your koras, strike the balafons."

Do a Google search for balafon.  It's an odd, unwieldy-looking instrument.


----------



## TomR

When we go to New Orleans, we always have either a brunch or a lunch at Muriel’s. After we are through with the meal we take a drink upstairs to their balcony and grab a table and enjoy the sights below.  You will be able to see the performers shown above from that balcony if you are there in the afternoon. We will be back there May.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Where is the closest grocery store to Quarter House?


----------



## scootr5

Sugarcubesea said:


> Where is the closest grocery store to Quarter House?



We go to Rouse’s at the corner of Royal and St. Peter.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

scootr5 said:


> We go to Rouse’s at the corner of Royal and St. Peter.



Thanks so much. Do you remember how far of a wak or cab ride is it from QH?


----------



## scootr5

It’s about 6 blocks. I carried a case of water back last time we were there, and I’d rather not try that again.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

scootr5 said:


> It’s about 6 blocks. I carried a case of water back last time we were there, and I’d rather not try that again.


I think I will Walk there and Uber back thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Another question?
In the past I’ve taken a cab from the airport to QH.   

I’m thinking of taking an Uber this time.   I think it will be cheaper


----------



## DrQ

VegasBella said:


> My husband grew up in NOLA and routinely says things like, "People who come to New Orleans and only visit the Quarter didn't visit New Orleans." The French Quarter is fun and should not be missed, BUT it's very much designed for tourists and does not give an authentic NOLA experience. But then I know other NOLA natives who say things like, "I'm glad the tourists stay in in the Quarter so they don't invade our spaces."


My parent's attended a convention when I was 17 and as part of the day care we were treated to several days of seeing New Orleans from a more intimate view. I was old enough to appreciate the experience.


----------



## geist1223

If you are going to Uber back there is a much larger Rouses at Baronne and St. Girod. The one on Royale is smaller and has very narrow aisles.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Heading to NOLA today and just in time, my area has just been issued a winter weather advisory in Southeast Michigan from 2 a.m. to 4 p.m. Saturday, the National Weather Service announced.  About 3 to 6 inches of snowfall is expected tomorrow....


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

Sugarcubesea said:


> Heading to NOLA today and just in time, my area has just been issued a winter weather advisory in Southeast Michigan from 2 a.m. to 4 p.m. Saturday, the National Weather Service announced.  About 3 to 6 inches of snowfall is expected tomorrow....


Hi sugarcubesea...dont forget to take and share  pics of your units interior and views from windows. Didnt you say there was a private courtyard bridge you walked over to get to your room door?  Happy time!


----------



## Greg G

Sugarcubesea said:


> Where is the closest grocery store to Quarter House?



Remember to get muffulettas at Central Grocery for lunch .  Great tasting.

Greg


----------



## TomR

Rouses is a great little store, but if you need some basics like bottled water, Walgreens is about a 5 minute walk from the Quarter House.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Greg G said:


> Remember to get muffulettas at Central Grocery for lunch .  Great tasting.
> 
> Greg



Eating lunch here right now with the family.  We ordered the whole and since it’s cut in 4, it worked out perfectly for our group


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TomR said:


> Rouses is a great little store, but if you need some basics like bottled water, Walgreens is about a 5 minute walk from the Quarter House.



I bought our Jazzy Passes from here.  Thanks for the help


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sipping on my Hurricane from the “Big Easy” and watching the last 1:49 of the Saints / Rams game.  

Life is good


----------



## PamMo

Ugh! Sadly, not so good for the Saints tonight. Hopefully the Chiefs do better!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

PamMo said:


> Ugh! Sadly, not so good for the Saints tonight. Hopefully the Chiefs do better!



That ref’s bad call basically lost the saints the game.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

For MLK Day, we are touring the WW2 Museum.   Wow, got her right when it opened and it’s now almost 4:00pm and I’m exhausted . Ready for my nap.  

I really enjoyed this visit and I can’t believe how much I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> That ref’s bad call basically lost the saints the game.



Wonder how many more good years Drew Brees has in him.

I bet if he ran for Mayor of New Orleans, he'd win in a landslide.  And probably provide better governance than New Orleans is used to.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Drinking a bottomless Bloody Mary at Daisy Dukes


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> Drinking a bottomless Bloody Mary at Daisy Dukes


That will help your cold


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> That will help your cold


That’s what I was hoping for.  I had this darn cold for 10 days. I want it gone


----------



## Bailey#1

Sugarcubesea said:


> That’s what I was hoping for.  I had this darn cold for 10 days. I want it gone



Hope you feel better, since you are in NOLA now, a must see band for me is Tuba Skinny and they are playing at the Maison (frenchmen street) on 1/24/19 (7-10)pm . If you like old time Jazz check them out.





  here is a sample of them.


----------



## Bailey#1

Here is another excellent band. They are playing at the Spotted cat (frenchmean street) 1/23/19 at 6-10 pm.


----------



## Bailey#1

And of coarse at the Spotted Cat (Thursday 6-10) their is the Miss Sophie Lee Band.


----------



## Bailey#1

After looking at these video's, I have decided that we will be going next April for the French Quarter fest.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Thanks, I think we will go to The Spotted Cat on the 23.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

For cheap entertainment we rode the Green “St. Charles” streetcar from end to end.  It’s a 2 hour trip, round trip.   Having a great time and it’s a great way to see everything


----------



## Bailey#1

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks, I think we will go to The Spotted Cat on the 23.


They have cool Tee shirts there!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

geist1223 said:


> There are street musicians all over the French Quarter. Usually quite a few in Jackson Square. Frenchmen Street has 4 to 6 places that play Jazz and Blues. This is where most of the locals go for music. Our favorite is The Spotted Cat. Only a few tables and chairs so get there early. No food only drinks. So they will let you bring food in.
> 
> There is 1 timeshare on Frenchmen Street with open decks with chairs facing the street on the 2nd and 3rd floors. We stayed there a week in October.





geist1223 said:


> Music on Frenchmen Street.





Bailey#1 said:


> Here is another excellent band. They are playing at the Spotted cat (frenchmean street) 1/23/19 at 6-10 pm.


Double thumbs up on Frenchman Street and the Spotted Cat. Dont waste any time on Bourbon Street.  Walk or Uber/Lyft/taxi to Frenchman.

I have video of Shotgun Bank and Dominick Grillo and the Frenchman Street All-Stars Band on my phone that I took at the Spotted Cat.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TomR said:


> When we go to New Orleans, we always have either a brunch or a lunch at Muriel’s. After we are through with the meal we take a drink upstairs to their balcony and grab a table and enjoy the sights below.  You will be able to see the performers shown above from that balcony if you are there in the afternoon. We will be back there May.



Tom:

We went to Muriel's tonight for dinner and it was great, they had a 3 course meal deal and I loved everything… thanks for the tip


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Last day here, enjoying one last cup of Cafe Au Lait


----------



## VegasBella

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Dont waste any time on Bourbon Street.  Walk or Uber/Lyft/taxi to Frenchman.



Agreed with the exception that everyone visiting New Orleans should go to Lafitte's Blacksmith Shop Bar.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I found a new Happy Hour that I love.  “The Bombay Club” it’s right next to Prince Conti Hotel


----------



## Bailey#1

Sugarcubesea said:


> I found a new Happy Hour that I love.  “The Bombay Club” it’s right next to Prince Conti Hotel


That is a very nice place!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Bailey#1 said:


> That is a very nice place!


It really is.  I just loved it


----------



## traveller1

DaveNW said:


> Watching this thread. We’ll be in NOLA in May.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,
What cruise are you taking in May?  We are also going out of NOLA the first part of May!


----------



## dlynnerosen

I go to the QH every year. I recommend taking the St. Charles streetcar through the Garden District which is beautiful! The same streetcar will take you to Commander’s Palace. If you go for a weekday lunch, you can get martinis for $0.25 and an memorable lunch. 
We usually do a plantation tour and sometimes a bayou tour with Cajun Encounters. All of the museums are fantastic. If you like art you can go to the art museum at City Park (take the Canal St. Streetcar) or go to the Ogden.
Eat a muffaletta at Central Grocery. Get beignets and a coffee from Cafe du Monde and go to the Mississippi to watch the boats and people go by. 
I never get tired of NOLA. Just walking around the French Quarter makes me happy.


----------



## DaveNV

traveller1 said:


> Hi Dave,
> What cruise are you taking in May?  We are also going out of NOLA the first part of May!



We're catching a five day Carnival Cruise to the Yucatan later in May. Just two in-port periods - Cozumel and Progresso (Merida.) Found it on Costco.com for a really great price for balcony staterooms, and decided it's a great way to extend our vacation there.  Best of all, my best friend from high school and his wife, (both very good friends of ours, and are practically family), are flying over from Virginia to join us.  Their stateroom is across the ship from ours on the same deck, so we can switch sides for the better view. We did that in 2017 on an Alaska Cruise with them, and it worked great. We've booked a private car tour of Merida, which will be a high point for us.  We've been wanting to get a feel for that city, so we can decide if we want to go there for a destination vacation.  This will be a great way to get a taste of it.

Have fun on your cruise!

Dave


----------



## ab71786

Any suggestions for reasonably priced overnight parking. For the week


----------



## traveller1

DaveNW said:


> We're catching a five day Carnival Cruise to the Yucatan later in May. Just two in-port periods - Cozumel and Progresso (Merida.) Found it on Costco.com for a really great price for balcony staterooms, and decided it's a great way to extend our vacation there.  Best of all, my best friend from high school and his wife, (both very good friends of ours, and are practically family), are flying over from Virginia to join us.  Their stateroom is across the ship from ours on the same deck, so we can switch sides for the better view. We did that in 2017 on an Alaska Cruise with them, and it worked great. We've booked a private car tour of Merida, which will be a high point for us.  We've been wanting to get a feel for that city, so we can decide if we want to go there for a destination vacation.  This will be a great way to get a taste of it.
> 
> Have fun on your cruise!
> 
> Dave


That sounds like a wonderful time!!  It is so fun to travel with friends and spend some quality time together.  Life gets us so busy for us that we sometimes forget to stop and take time for good friends!  Have a fun time in Merida and be sure and let us know how your experience goes!!  Happy travels!!!


----------



## freeport28

Sugarcubesea said:


> I did the walking ghost tour with my cousins when we went to NOLA 2 years ago.  2 of the 4 of this group have issues walking. One out of the 2 is obese and just walking short distances tires him out and the other person just doesn’t like to walk long distance (more then a short block)
> 
> I wonder if they have a bus ghost tour. Thanks for the suggestion love it


Lord Chaz is the man for ghost tour


----------



## Sugarcubesea

freeport28 said:


> Lord Chaz is them man for ghost tour



What your group is out of?


----------



## Bailey#1

Anyone in NOLA between 3/20 and 5/22 make sure you check out Wednesday at the Square (Lafayette Square). It is free concerts on Wednesday evenings along with food venders. Bring a lawn chair or blanket. Very fun evening and the food and music are first rate.

Also from mid Sept to around Nov 1 Wednesday at the Square begins its Fall shows!


----------



## freeport28

Sugarcubesea said:


> What your group is out of?


not sure what your asking but thanks for calling attention to my grammar error


----------



## Sugarcubesea

freeport28 said:


> not sure what your asking but thanks for calling attention to my grammar error



I made the response from my phone and it must have autocorrected... What I was trying to ask is what company did you use for your walking tour?


----------



## geist1223

Don't you just love autocorrect. I try and remember to reread before I hit the "Post" button. But sometines I still have to go back and edit.


----------



## DaveNV

Reviving this thread.  Checking links from upthread, but we're still looking into NOLA for fun things to see and do.  I have a few questions: 

We're staying at the Worldmark on St. Charles, and wondering if there are any of the things like the above thread mentions (mainly in the French Quarter) but that are walking-distance near the WM?  That's in the Garden District, right? Good restaurants nearby?  Hidden eateries or cool shopping areas that are not to be missed?  Nearby grocery stores?

On a wider scale, we're interested in touring a Planation home or two that week, but on our terms, (not with an organized tour.)  We'll have a car for two days, and want to make the most of it.  Is there a "best way" to see them?  Oak Alley is one we know we want to see - are there others that are distinct enough not to be missed?  If we'll be driving around, I'd like to make sure we make the most of the time with the car.

Is there a best way to see the city without driving?  We plan to take the St. Charles streetcar, but I know there is a lot of the city outside that narrow view.  We'll take the Natchez riverboat trip, just because it's there, and for the novelty.  They don't have riverboats up here in the northwest.

So basically, I'm wondering about touring ideas that will make the most of the week we'll be in town.  Seeing the French Quarter for a short time will be enough for us.  The rest of it will be exploring the city.  We plan to see the WWII museum - are there other museums that are equally good?  Is there a city bus tour that's recommended?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Anybody have experience with the Hop On Hop Off bus tour? We’re trying to find something to do in the hours after we get off our cruise ship, but before we go to the airport. The website says they run every half hour from 9:30 till 5:30, but is that from a starting point, or from each designated stop? Those first couple of hours are pretty important. Trying to decide if it’s worthwhile spending $39 each for what may turn into little more than a bus ride.

Dave


----------



## geist1223

It is a bus ride with a tour guide.  See and hear avout all the important sites.


----------



## Bill4728

Anyone ever done the bike tour of NOLA?  

It is listed on Tripadvisor for $45/ 3 hour tour
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract..._Orleans_Bike_Tour-New_Orleans_Louisiana.html


----------



## Bill4728

We're thinking just to pay the $36 and take a taxi from the airport for the two of us, when we go to the QH next month.   Sound Reasonable?


----------



## geist1223

In our 2 trips to NOLA (2 weeks 4.5 years ago and 3 weeks 6 months ago) we never had use of a car. We simply took the taxi from the Airport to the timeshare and back. We relied completely on street cars, buses, and our feet even for grocery shopping. You can get a 24 hour pass for buses and street cars for a couple bucks. If you are over 65 the fare is only 25 cents with free transfers.


----------



## dima

What is the good timeshare to stay in NO and is it available on II?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

We are in NOLA now, staying at our QH balcony for the week.
Couldn’t ask for a nicer staff...so accommodating..from front desk to social events, best in personal care especially Antonio.

Tip for Fellow owners: Make sure to check their front desk for complimentary/no charge tickets to the House of Blues.

To get around, We bring our folding travel bicycles ....giving us a bigger spectrum of views of the city and it’s well planned public  park systems.  Remember to bring your own cables and padlock.


----------



## geist1223

After our first trip we thought that when we traveled to NOLA a second time we would simply buy bicycles and then donate them to a charity when we left. Could not do when we returned last October because we had our 75 year old friend that did not ride bicycles.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

geist1223 said:


> After our first trip we thought that when we traveled to NOLA a second time we would simply buy bicycles and then donate them to a charity when we left. Could not do when we returned last October because we had our 75 year old friend that did not ride bicycles.


We do that when we travel in europe.  One year we were in regions of Scandinavia for 4 months, and bought 2 bicycles from a yard sale in Denmark ...bought accessories: bike rack for the rental car, lights, baskets, bells etc. we bicycled in all the quaint villages and metro cities in Europe as well..we definitely immersed ourselves with our cycling mode of transportation.  hubby donated his bike in Germany, but I couldn’t part with mine...and shipped it stateside


----------



## Bill4728

We loved the food at Mr Ed's 512 Bienville St (between Decatur and Chartres) 
(about 1.5 blocks from the QH)
It has with 5 locations 

The grilled oysters were prefect and unlike most NOLA grilled oysters Mr Ed's come with "cheesy" french bread for dipping,

The place seemed very friendly and light.


----------



## Bill4728

Bailey#1 said:


> Anyone in NOLA between 3/20 and 5/22 make sure you check out Wednesday at the Square (Lafayette Square). It is free concerts on Wednesday evenings along with food venders. Bring a lawn chair or blanket. Very fun evening and the food and music are first rate.
> 
> Also from mid Sept to around Nov 1 Wednesday at the Square begins its Fall shows!


WOW  The place was packed with people last Wednesday It looks like you have to get there early for anything but standing room only. 
Huge stage with video screen so you can see the performers even from the back of the park. 

 There were many food tents from the local restaurants


----------

